
"The proliferation of drones is well underway." - robg
http://www.slate.com/id/2204790/?from=rss
======
patrickg-zill
Heh, for a moment there thought the article was about working in a large
corporation ... instead of UAVs.

------
josefresco
Michael Chricton was on Charlies Rose a few years back, and his biggest worry
for humanity was something along the lines of self-replicating nano-bots.
Without going into specifics, he said in 20-30 years we'd be at the point
where we would need to decide as humans whether this tech was indeed safe
enough to use.

He also stated that now, for the first time in his life he talked to
scientists who were deciding _not_ to pursue a line of science due to the
potential risk to humanity.

He was a wise man, may he rest in peace.

------
Dilpil
Working on killer robots is the dream of about 90% of all engineers I'd say.
Myself included of course.

~~~
helveticaman
Drool...

